# Yongnuo flash sync



## friedrice1212 (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi, I currently have a 600EX-RT that I use with my yongnuo YN-622C triggers and they work great. I am wondering if the YN 560 II flashes will be controllable from my 5D2 through more YN-622C units (I still work on full manual), or is it only the twice as expensive YN-565EX that work that way. Also, is it just worth it to pay half the money and go full manual with YN-560 II and YN-RF603 and go up to the flashes to change their output?

If anyone has experience with the YN-560-IIs and the YN-622Cs help would be appreciated 

Thanks


----------



## AdamJ (Dec 27, 2012)

You can fire YN-560II flashes using the 622 triggers but that's all. The YN-560II is a fully manual flash and can't be controlled using the camera flash menu (whether on camera or off camera via the 622 trigger). If you want flash menu control (on camera or off camera via the 622), your Yongnuo options are the 565EX, 568EX or the cheaper but less powerful YN-468II.


----------



## Dukinald (Dec 27, 2012)

can you mix and match the 622s and 603s ?

Starting to build my kit and looking at options at the moment. It seems the yongnuos have good feedback/reviews including their speedlights.

I have a couple of the older EZ canon speed lights and might even get anonther yongnuo.

I dont mind doing full manual but is it really worth paying extra to be able to do on camera control ?


----------



## AdamJ (Dec 28, 2012)

Dukinald said:


> can you mix and match the 622s and 603s ?
> 
> Starting to build my kit and looking at options at the moment. It seems the yongnuos have good feedback/reviews including their speedlights.
> 
> ...



Again, the YN-622 triggers will only fire your EZ flashes, not control them. If you want to stick with your EZ units, save your money and choose dumb triggers like the 602 or 603 triggers. I don't know if 602s or 603s work with 622s - does anyone else know?

Regarding whether it's worth buying into a system that is entirely controllable from the camera, that's debatable if you already have a couple of EZs which wouldn't fit into such a system. The advantages of a menu controlled system are convenience (not having to walk to each flash to change it) and automatic (E-TTL II) exposure. The benefit of E-TTL II is itself debatable in a multi-flash set-up because you usually have the time in that scenario to set your flashes manually by trial and error. However, it is nice to be able to change ratios at the touch of a button, knowing that exposure will be taken care of automatically.

Edit: Has anyone ever wondered how E-TTL II gets the ratio right, regardless of the relative power of the flashguns? It's voodoo!


----------



## Dukinald (Dec 28, 2012)

AdamJ said:


> Dukinald said:
> 
> 
> > can you mix and match the 622s and 603s ?
> ...



Thanks

Kinda know that i wont be able to utilize full auto flash exposure of the EZ speedlights. That is why i'm really leaning on the 603s right now. As i'm just starting, I can get the "feel" of it down the road if I need the functionalities I can get from more advanced triggers such as the 622s or better speed lights that support E-TTL protocol. The yongnuos (flash & triggers) are not too pricey in case I decide to change my mind or upgrade later.


----------



## CliveB (Dec 30, 2012)

AdamJ said:


> I don't know if 602s or 603s work with 622s - does anyone else know?
> ...
> Edit: Has anyone ever wondered how E-TTL II gets the ratio right, regardless of the relative power of the flashguns? It's voodoo!


A 602TX can be mounted on a 622, to drive 602RXs. There is quite a hit on the sync speed, however.

Under E-TTL II, the camera takes 5 exposure readings (Firing Group A:B C). Ambient; Group A; Group B; Group C; Ambient.) If a flash in any group does not handle E-TTL, then it will not fire and will not be included in the evaluations. It measures reflected light, regardless of power, distance, bouncing, modifiers, etc.


----------



## Dukinald (Jan 3, 2013)

CliveB said:


> A 602TX can be mounted on a 622, to drive 602RXs. There is quite a hit on the sync speed, however.



Why not just mount the 602/603TX to the camera hot shoe directly. Let me rephrase, are we gaining anything with the setup you provided ? Really curious as I have the 603s and waiting on my 622s to arrive. I also have a mix of E-TTL 
and older A-TTL speedlites that is why I was hoping you can mix-match these transceivers so that I can (hoping) control the E-TTL speedlites from within the camera.


thanks


----------

